
Show HN: Templato – Generate code using your own GitHub Gist as a template - jscott123
https://templato.co
======
bidkat
Quite a few people browse HN on their phones. Even if the app works better on
a large screen it would be nice to be able to see something on a smaller
screen.

~~~
jscott123
Thanks for the feedback! I'll make something that's more mobile friendly soon!

